# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  My Version of "Westeros and the Free Cities" Finished Map

## AlTheArchitect

Attachment 115389

Here is the finished version of my map, feedback is appreciated as always!!
Assets used for this map: 
https://www.cartographyassets.com/as...old-frame.123/

----------


## Eilathen

That is pretty cool, AlTheArchitect! A very different vibe to all the Westeros maps i've seen so far (and there are many). I especially like the little icons for the cities, adds flavor, imo.
To be honest, i personally am a bit tired of that map, but yours feels different in ways that make it interesting again. So i hope you'll try your map skills at something else, preferably an own creation, and show it to us. I'm sure it's going to kick ass!

----------


## Bruno Müller

Hey, Al!

I really like your choice of colors; the values are pretty good overall. However I have some problems with your lines in general: is that a filter that you applied over them? They are a bit blurry, and that blurriness spreads to the entire lineart, so it's pretty good looking from afar, but weird when zoomed in. It looks like you did your map, then pixelated it, then put a watercolor filter over it... 

The city icons are pretty good, but I would pay a little more attention to typography - try not to distort the font, use some thicker lines, and put a brighter shade underneath some of the labels, specially those on the forests.

Keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## AlTheArchitect

I listened to your replies and made some adjustments, I welcome your feedback as always!

----------

